# The Periodic Table Of Scoville Units....



## kleenex (Jun 12, 2010)

http://www.thescienceofheat.com/periodic_table_071607.jpg

I just had to pass this along.


----------



## GB (Jun 12, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## frozenstar (Jun 14, 2010)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kimber (Jun 15, 2010)

I work in a research lab, so I find this extra awesome! Thanks for sharing


----------

